# The Pyre Chaos Space Marine Lord



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I decided to repaint my Chaos Space Marine lord for a project I've been messing with on and off. This is the latest result. I've always been kind of proud of how the conversion came out, but I'm particularly happy with the paint this time around. 










































And, while I'm thinking about it, a Chaos Space Marine trooper waiting to be based, and a WIP Rhino in the background.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! I am veeery impressed by the fire scheme! You deserve some rep, have some for a great paint job!!!


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

great colour scheme,they are hot,ha ha ha had to say it.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Awsome conversion, With a great colour scheme!!


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cool. Well very hot. But that has been done to death already and this is only the fourth response! Either way, awesome job.

And I checked out the way 'the Pyre' is painted in the old codex, and your paint-job is way better, IMO.


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I very much like. I like both the models and the colour scheme.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I like the way you used that pokey but from the posesed as the flame from a flamer, a verry good idea. 

Have some rep for the allaround awsome models.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Gotta be honest, I like the painting. The lightning claws could have use a little more work as they sit a little funny on the model. The space marine looks great as well, but a little more dark trim would have provided more contrast. 

I also do not approve of the leopard print tank.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

kick ass paint job horus keep it up + rep


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! plus rep mate


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the tank's only a WIP, Troy ;D

I'm never fond of flames actually being modelled, and this is no exception. However, the painting of the Lord and the Marine itself is fantastic  I agree that the Trim could be a little bit darker, to provide a contrast, and I think that the Metallic areas could do with a flame wash, to show the lighting coming off, without being OSL.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

The model looks great. However, I agree with Vaz on the flames, I'm not a fan. Your models are really nice, good job.


----------

